# How long is the dry season?



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I was just wondering how long the dry season usually lasts. I was watching Wolves In The Water again and it said that March is the peak of the dry season until rain comes and replenishes the rivers and then breeding takes place.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> tecknik Posted on Mar 8 2004, 10:44 AM
> I was just wondering how long the dry season usually lasts. I was watching Wolves In The Water again and it said that March is the peak of the dry season until rain comes and replenishes the rivers and then breeding takes place.


In the rainy season which roughly runs from mid-December to mid-May, the temperature is a bit cooler than the June-December dry season. It rains year round, just less during the dry season.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

thanks frank i was wonder that myself.


----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

Do you need to simulate the weather conditions to get P's into breeding ?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> killarbee Posted on Mar 9 2004, 05:11 PM
> Do you need to simulate the weather conditions to get P's into breeding ?


No, but water changes do help as well as a suitable safe environment where your fish grow and feed healthy. If they grow well in your aquario, then chances are better they will breed. However, like any captive animal, it depends on them.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

killarbee said:


> Do you need to simulate the weather conditions to get P's into breeding ?


 Some have had decent success duplicating the shift from dry season to rainy season in the aquarium. It takes alot of sudy. But the more you learn about piranhas in nature, the better you can provide a happy environment for them in captivity.

Just a personal opinion.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> But the more you learn about piranhas in nature, the better you can provide a happy environment for them in captivity.
> 
> Just a personal opinion.


 I agree.


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Personally I use shifting aquarium parameters to induce spawning in captivity. There is a tremendous amount of documentation for breeding killifish, discus, and tetras. Most of the documentation utilizes creating wet/dry season in the aquarium. From the proven breeding techniques of other South American fish, I generate experiments for breeding piranha in the home aquarium. Some have been successful, others are still being studied.









But there are many ways to breed piranhas. Manipulating the tank parameters just happens to yield some success for me. I have a buddy who has bred reds by utilizing a strobe light for a period of time. Craziest thing I ever heard. But it has worked for him.


----------

